# A bear story....



## Hick (Apr 25, 2006)

[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*
A priest, a Pentecostal preacher and a Rabbi all served as chaplains to the students of Northern Michigan University in Marquette.*

*They would get together two or three times a week for coffee and to talk shop.*

*One day, someone made the comment that preaching to people isn't really all that hard.  A real challenge would be to preach to a bear.*

*One thing led to another and they decided to do an experiment They would all go out into the woods, find a bear, preach to it, and attempt to convert it.*

*Seven days later, they're all together to discuss the experience.*

*Father Flannery, who has his arm in a sling, is on crutches, and has various bandages, goes first."Well," he says, "I went into the woods to find me a bear.  And when I found him I began to read to him from the Catechism.  Well, that bear wanted nothing to do with me and began to slap me around.  So I quickly grabbed my holy water, sprinkled him and, Holy Mary Mother of God, he became as gentle a lamb.  The bishop is coming out next week to give him first communion and confirmation."*

*Reverend Billy Bob spoke next.  He was in a wheelchair, with an arm and both legs in casts, and an IV drip.  In his best fire and brimstone oratory he claimed, " WELL brothers, you KNOW that we don't sprinkle!  I went out and I FOUND me a bear.  And then I began to read to my bear from God's HOLY WORD!  But that bear wanted nothing to do with me.  So I took HOLD of him and we began to wrestle.  We wrestled down one hill, UP another and DOWN another until we came to a creek.  So I quick DUNKED him and BAPTIZED his hairy soul.  And just like you said, he became as gentle as a lamb.*
*We  spent the rest of the time praising Jesus."*

*They both looked down at the rabbi, who was lying in a hospital bed.  He was in a body cast and traction with IV's and monitors running in and out of him.  He was in bad shape.*

*The rabbi looks up and says, "Looking back on it, circumcision may not have been the best way to start things out with my bear."*[/font]


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*ROLMAO. That was a good one Hick. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

hahahaha! oh my god, now "that" was funny (coffee out my nose and all)


----------

